# ATO: National tax clinics are here to help



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









National Tax Clinics are here to help


You may be able to access free tax advice and support for your tax affairs.




www.ato.gov.au






*National tax clinics are here to help*










*11 May 2021*

Would you like professional help with your tax affairs? Did you know that you may be eligible to use the National Tax Clinic program?

The program is a government-funded initiative. It's available to small businesses that may not be able to afford professional advice for their tax affairs.

The program is offered via phone or web conferencing, as well as face-to-face in some locations. It is provided by universities in every state and territory.

At the clinics, students studying tax-related courses provide you with free tax advice, while working under the supervision of qualified clinic managers.

Staff at the tax clinics can help you prepare for Tax Time and stay on top of your tax affairs. They can also help you to correctly complete and lodge your forms and returns.

There's more information about the program and how to find your nearest Tax Clinic on our website.

*Find out about:*

National Tax Clinic program
*See also:*

Supporting your small business
Dispute Assist


----------

